# مشكلة كبيرة عامة و الحل عندكم يا معشر المهندسين



## إبو العواصف (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
و رحمة الله و بركاته
المشكلة التي أريد الحل لها من عندكم هي مسألة التصوير
الذي انتشر بشكل مذهل و غير مقبول
و سبب الكثير من المشاكل المتعلقة بالخوصية و غير ذلك
و المطلوب تصميم جهاز تشوش على كمرات الجول
هل عندكم أي أفكار بهذا الخصوص
علما أن الحاجة ماسة جدا لهذا الجهاز


----------



## mohamed5431550 (25 مارس 2010)

ممكن جهاز كاشف الجوالات - وهو منتشر فى الأفراح النسائية فى دول الخليج 
ولكن كيف تشوش على الكاميرا كثير صعب


----------



## zakaria_102 (13 أبريل 2010)

اللهم قنا شر هؤلاء الجواسيس


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (15 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الأخ أبوالعواصف السلام عليكم... لقد أثرت أن أجيبك على أستفسارك عن أمكانية التشويش على الكاميرا المثبتة في الجولات وعلى الكاميرات عموماً.. وفي الحقيقة العملية ليست بتشويش بل هي عملية تعمية وطمس لمتلقيات وحساسات الضوء بالأجهزة التصويرية.. أسبابي أولاً هي الأهداف فبعض الناس يستخدمون التصوير بنية حسنة ولكن تسرق منهم هذه الصور وتستخدم بطرق غير أخلاقية وكاشفة للإنسان الذي يريد ستر نفسه.. السبب الثاني للمعلومة والتعليم لأعضاء المنتدي المهندسين والطلاب.. فبسم الله نبدء وأحب أن أذكر أني أقوم بدراسة التصميم والتطبيق لدائرة جهاز تعمية الأجهزة التصويرية وبأذن الله سوف أنشرها هنا قريباً لوجه الله تعالي فارجوا منك الصبر والتكاتف والدعاء لى بالصالح منكم...


الكاميرات:

هي أجهزة تقوم بجمع التردد الضوء بواسطة عدسات محدبة ومجمعة ومقربة ليسقط على بؤرة حساسة ضوئية تقوم بتحليل الطيف الترددي للضوء لمعرفة الألوان ثم تقوم هذه البؤرة بتمرير معلومات الألوان ومواقعها بواسطة عمليات مصفوفية إلى معالج الكاميرا الذي يقوم برسم وتوضيع وقلب النقاط الضوئية التي حددتها البؤرة لمعالم الصورة أمام الكاميرا على شاشة أو تخزين النقاط المصفوفية قبل دخولها إلى عملية الرسم والتكوين للعرض بشكلها الأول إلى دوائر وسائل الحفظ والتخزين بأشكالها المختلفة (أسطوانات - أقراص - ذواكر - أشرطة مغناطيسية وضوئية ... ألخ).

السابق هو التعريف العام للكاميرات أو أجهزة التصوير الضوئي الرقمية والعادية.. وبأختلاف الجهاز تختلف خصائص ومواصفات العملية التصويرية ولكن العملية والطريقة بحد ذاتها وتسلسلها ثابت.. ومن أجل الفائدة الآن فسوف أركز على مواصفات الكاميرا الجوالة.. ولكن معلومة مهمة للمهندسيين الكرام : أخواني نحن نعلم بأن عملية التصوير أصبحت تستخدم في تقنية الأقمار الصناعية التجسسية، وأيضاً كما لا حظت أن أخواننا الفلسطينيين يشتكون من طائرات الزنانة والتي تعتمد أعتماداً كلياً على التصوير فبواسطة التقنية التي أنا بصدد شرحها الآن أوضح أنه بالأمكان إعماء الأقمار الصناعية عن مواقع محددة بالأرض وكذلك طائرات الزنانة والله أعلم أني ماذكرت هذا إلا لأنبه أخواني المسلمين للأمكانية وأمكنهم من أمتلاك ما يحمون به أنفسهم وأولادهم وأعراضهم وأموالهم من من لا يخاف الله فيهم والله على ما أقول شهيد...

أجهزة الموبايل عموماً يستخلص نظامها التصويري لإنشاء صور فديوية تعرض بنظام VGA 640*420 و QVGA 320*240.. وتردد عرض دوري يقع بين التردديين 25.175 MHz و 28.322 MHz والمعروف بالـ Clock.. وألوان 256 لون وتحديث معدل الصورة 70 Hz وفي بعض الأجهزة 60 Hz
التردد  25.175 MHz هو التردد المشهور في هذه الكاميرات حسب علمي حتي كتابة هذه السطور..







VGA compared to other standard resolutions

البساطة بعد الآن هي سوف تكون سياستي في الشرح والتوضيح إنشاء الله.. لكي يتم التصوير بصورة ناجحة يجب أن يتوفر الضوء اللازم لكي يتوسع الطيف الترددي اللوني.. لذلك تستخدم أضواء أضافية عند عملية التصوير... ولكن نحن الأضواء التي بصدد ذكرها سوف نستعملها ضدد الحساسات الضوئية بالكاميرا.. فلقد أستخدم المصممون الأشعة تحت الحمراء لتكبير المدي الترددي الضوئي أمام العدسات.. وتتميز الأشعة تحت الحمراء بأنها أشعة غير مرئية للعين البشرية التي لا تستطيع ألتقاطها...







عند أستخدام أشعة تحت حمراء ترددها قريب أو مساوي لمعدل ألتقاط الترددات في حساسات الضوء بالكاميرا يحدث طمس يرى كلون أبيض شديد النصاع أمام الكاميرا... هذا الضوء قد يتسبب في إتلاف الحساسات أذا إزادت شدته تلفاً تاماً..

ويمكننا الحصول على الأشعة تحت الحمراء من أبسط أنواع الديودات الضوئية المستخدمة في أجهزة الرموت كنترول المنزلية.. لكن يجب أن يركب هذا الديود في دائرة تصنع الترددات المطلوبة لكي تتساوي هذه الترددات مع ترددات حساسات الكاميرا...






شريحة كاشفة للأشعة تحت الحمراء

كنت أريد أن أريكم صورة لكاميرا ألتقطت حزمة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء صادرة منها عندما مرت أمام مراءة ولكن للأسف لم أجد هذه الصورة على النت ولكن من لديه كاميرا تصور بالأشعة تحت الحمراء يمكن له التأكد من نظريتي عن طريق تشغيل الكاميرا والضوء تحت الأحمر والنظر من خلال الكاميرا إلى سطح مرايا تقع أمام الكاميرا مباشرة ومتعامدة معاها ليظهر له أنعكاس الأشعة...

ببساطة يمكن أستخدام الأجهزة المولدة للأشعة تحت الحمراء الموزعة على أركان الغرفة الأربعة مع الأسقف أو اقل أرتفاعاً بقليل لجهر التصوير... هذه هي الفكرة والمداخلة التالية هي التصميم والدائرة إنشاء الله...

الحمد لله
ودمتم برعاية الله​


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (15 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
أخي العزيز أبوالعواصف السلام عليكم... قد عدت لكم لكني لم أحُضر الدائرة المطلوبة بعد.. ولكن معي كم من المعلومات القيمة جداً جداً... أولاً لقد بحثت بصورة معمقة للبحوث الموجودة على الويب ولم أجد بحث واااااااحداً يستخدم فكرة تطميس التصوير هذا أذا قارناها بفكرة جهاز Cell Jammer المعروف فشكراً كثيراً لك فأنا أستطيع أن أسمي هذا العمل سبق توظيفي لنا والفكرة والطلب طلبكم.. ثانياً لكي ينجح النظام يجب أستخدام نظام Flasher نبضي للترددات السابق ذكرها..

ولقد أحضرت لكم بعض صور البواعث الضوئية تحت الحمراء والتي قد تم أستخدامها لتقوية أرسال نظم الأشعة تحت الحمراء للأتصالات كما سبق أن سأل أحد الأعضاء عنها لتقوية مدي الأرسال حسب ما أذكر إلى مدي 200 متر هذا فقط امكانية زيادة المدي إلى 120 متر هذا بشرط أن تكون الأجواء صحوه وقليلة العوائق بدرجه معقوله... عموماً الصور التالية توضح البواعث وهي متصلة بالتوازي مع بعضها البعض وتشترك في مصدر واحد..












وقد عثرت على بعض المواصفات الخاصة بجهاز الباعث الضوئي للأشعة تحت الحمراء

LED Tyntek LED chip[FONT=&#23435]，[/FONT]High brightness , Long life
Numbers of LED 30pcs 
Wavelength 850nm/940nm 
Beam angle 30°/45°/60°/90°/135°
Beam distance 8--120m
Working voltage DC12V /AC24V /AC110-220V​ Power Max 25W


ودمتم​


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (16 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخواني السلام عليكم... لقد أحضرت هذه المره معى الجزء الأخير من مشروع جهاز طمس وتعمية الأجهزة التصويرية... الجزء الأخير وهو دائرة مولدة للترددات وهي دائرة ذات أمكانيات تمكنها من أنشاء ترددات متغيرة من مدي 0.5 Hz إلى مدي 200 MHz ويمكن الأستفادة منها في تطبيقات أخري تهم وتفيد المهندسين بالموقع، هذه الدائرة أيضاً تعطي قدرة كبيرة كافية لتوليد الضوء الجاهر لحساسات الكاميرات 20W تقريباً والفولتية المتستخدمة ba= 9~15 Volt DC​ 



​

ملاحظات مهمة

A. عند توصيل الديودات الباعثة للأشعة تحت الحمراء يجب التأكد من أنها موصلة على الأنحياز الأمامي مع بعضها البعض حتي لا تصنع سداً من موانع الأنحياز هذا أذا تم توصيل البواعث بطريقة متوالية..

B. مراعات توصيل مخارج الدائرة كالأتي:

10-25MHz , 10 turns enameled wire 0.5 mm on a plastic tube of 1.5 cm Diam. Center tap on pin 3 e the other on pin 1-2 e 4-5 shorted.

25-50MHz , 9 turns enamelled wire 0.5 mm on a plastic tube of 1.5 cm Diam. Centre tap on pin 3 e the other as above.

50-70MHz, 6 turns enamelled wire 0.5 mm on a plastic tube of 1.5 cm Diam. Centre tap on pin 3 e the other on 1 and 5.

70-100MHz 4 turns enamelled wire 0.5 mm on a plastic tube of 1.5 cm Diam. Centre tap on pin 3 e the other on 1 and 5.

100-150MHz 3 turns as above.

150-200MHz 2 turn on air on 1 cm diam.

200-300MHz 1 turn center tap without din socket like a reversed " U" with a center tap on pin 3.



أرجوا التصويب والتصحيح والأقتراحات من أخواني المهندسين
ولكم جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته

أخوكم
م. محمد الجيلي​


----------



## إبو العواصف (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي محمد 
شكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب المبارك و إنشاء الله في صحيفة حسناتك
إنشاء الله سوف أحاول تجميع هذه الدارة 
و أخبرك بانتائج
علما قد أحتاج بعض المساعدة منكم
و السلام عليكم


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## ًwimax (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع يستحق الاشادة حقا


----------



## حماد ابو عواد (11 مايو 2010)

بعد اذنكم سؤال ؟
هل يوجد تقنية جديدة للتصوير لا تؤثر عليها الاشعة تحت الحمراء ؟ ان وجد كيف يمكن طمسها ايضا؟
مشكورين ...............


----------



## eng_moh (14 مايو 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## eng_moh (14 مايو 2010)

الصورة الخاصة بدائرة مولدة للترددات غير موجودة ارجو اظهارها


----------

